# Pizzle / bully sticks



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Pizzle = bull d-ck.

My wife just order some bully sticks for our 2 beasts 
$22 a pound! I can buy prime rib from a good butcher shop for $16 a pound.

I saw it for as much as $50 a pound and they were sold out.

I am sure we spend more on dog food/treats than we spend for our groceries.  

Love em dearly but they are expensive.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I laughed at your post, because it’s true.
Shine likes Orijen freeze dried treats($15 for 3.25 ounces), fresh baked salmon, and fresh baked tuna. The human grade food she likes is cheaper per pound, than the dog treats. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay, I'll admit it, I might have browned a few pounds of Angus stew beef in bacon grease and given them to Finn.
You are right though, those dog treats can be wicked expensive on price per pound basis.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I talked with a buddy and he gave me the reason bully sticks cost more than prime rib.
It is just a matter of supply.

Bulls have 26 ribs but only 1 pizzle!


----------

